# Custom Pontaro / Monariac front bumper



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

This is what I had planned anyways, the grille almost perfectly matches the hole once the bumper is cut and trimmed away ,there will need to be some plastic filler used but not a ton. However I have decided to go a different route so dont know if I will ever get to finish my idea.. maybe somebody else that doesnt like red wedgies can follow my lead..
Nice thing is it will use all your stock parts unlike anything aussie and no insane shipping/custom charges !


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I like that a lot, damn, I wish you could finish.:cheers


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

beautiful. Cannot wait to see it attached


----------

